# Amarillo... Yum!



## jkhlt1210 (25/9/14)

G'day guys I just have to say I've always been a Citra, galaxy, etc lover but have recently tried Amarillo.... Holy shit! It's unbelievable! Might be a new favourite


----------



## Not For Horses (25/9/14)

Citra, cascade and Amarillo together. Very hard to beat!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/9/14)

Yeah. Have to agree. The Brew Dog IPA is dead Amarillo is fantastic!


----------



## jkhlt1210 (25/9/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Citra, cascade and Amarillo together. Very hard to beat!


Sounds good I will have to try that!


----------



## Tahoose (25/9/14)

Not For Horses said:


> Citra, cascade and Amarillo together. Very hard to beat!


Agreed, I'd reccomend an American pale ale, 

10 ibu of Amarillo/cascade @ 60 min
20 ibu of Amarillo/ cascade @flame out ( or cube hop)
2g per ltr dry hop with citra,or 3g or 4g.... Who cares it'll be great!!


----------



## Edak (25/9/14)

My latest on tap has those three in there, great combo if you ask me.


----------



## Blind Dog (26/9/14)

Thanks for the reminder. Been so tied up with trying new (to me) hops I'd forgotten how good amarillo is, alone or in combo.


----------



## Donske (26/9/14)

Blind Dog said:


> Thanks for the reminder. Been so tied up with trying new (to me) hops I'd forgotten how good amarillo is, alone or in combo.


So many brewers I know say the same thing, very few people ever guess that my house pale is either all Cascade or all Chinook depending on what I have on hand.


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/9/14)

just got 500g of Amarillo from a bulk buy and have planned a pale ale with all late Amarillo additions.

Warrior @ 60m - 19ibu

28g of _*Amarillo*_ @ 10m, 5m & 0m - 21Ibu

Dry Hopped with Amarillo @ 2g/L

:icon_drool2:

I like that combo of Citra, Cascade and Amarillo, will have to try that out.

My favorite is Centennial with Amarillo late in the kettle with no bittering charge


----------



## Tahoose (26/9/14)

Yeah Centennial and Amarillo is awesome too. So the kits and bit guys can be involved too if you don't do AG yet I'd recommend you give this a go.

This was the only All Extract beer I made before I went to AG. Great beer though.. Will do a pale soon with something like it.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/35657-everyone-should-make-this/


----------



## Dips Me Lid (26/9/14)

I'll second Centennial and Amarillo, great combo.


----------



## sgtpinky (3/10/14)

Amarillo is brilliant. That cultivar is gold. Those bastards.


----------

